# Carlsbad Hilton hotel update



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

Thought you Hilton owners may like an update on the oceanfront Hilton property being built in Carlsbad.  We drive by it at least once a week.

It looks like three stories and they just are putting the roof on.  There is another separate building about 1/3 done that does not look like rooms but maybe a restaurant area.  Shocked how fast they are getting this done!

It's location is across the highway from the ocean (and camping grounds), and about a ten minute drive at most from downtown Carlsbad.  Lots of rooms will have oceanviews.

We are hoping for another good restaurant to eventually open there!


----------



## GregT (Sep 3, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Thought you Hilton owners may like an update on the oceanfront Hilton property being built in Carlsbad.  We drive by it at least once a week.
> 
> It looks like three stories and they just are putting the roof on.  There is another separate building about 1/3 done that does not look like rooms but maybe a restaurant area.  Shocked how fast they are getting this done!
> 
> ...



Cathy (Fellow Carlsbadian!),

I'll drive by and see it too -- thanks very much (I didn't even know they were building a Hilton.... )

Best,

Greg


----------



## DaveC (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this going to be a hotel?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2011)

*Hotel?  Yes*



DaveC said:


> Is this going to be a hotel?



At this time, yes -- plus some stores and a restaurant. Who knows if timeshares sneak in later too.  I think you can Google Hilton in Carlsbad or something like that and there is a website for it.  Sorry I don't have it here.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2011)

*A picture and story*



DaveC said:


> Is this going to be a hotel?



I googled 'Hilton Carlsbad Beach Hotel' and it came up with

Hiltonglobalmediacenter.com

They have some pictures of the completed version of the place.  Some rooms were one and two bedrooms.


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. The pictures look great.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 6, 2011)

Without looking up the pics...is this just south of Carlsbad Seapointe?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2011)

*Yes, South of Seapointe*



Garnet said:


> Without looking up the pics...is this just south of Carlsbad Seapointe?




Near Poinsettia cross-street.


----------



## presley (Jan 12, 2012)

I am checking into Carlsbad Seapointe very soon and just got a call inviting me to tour the new Hilton in Carlsbad.  If I did the tour, they would either give me $75. cash or $100. in gift cards for food.  I am not available at the tour times, so they offered to call me a week after my checkout to give me the option to come back and stay in 2012 for 3 nights (I think) for $199. which includes all resort fees, taxes, etc.  I told her to go ahead and call me.

I remembered this thread, but now looking at it again, it looks like this is regarding a Hotel, not a TS?  So, I am wondering if the "new Hilton in Carlsbad" that they are selling is the same property as the Grand Pacific Marbrisa.  Just curious if anyone on here knows.  I'm sure I can ask at Seapointe, but I am sure I will get better answers here.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 12, 2012)

presley said:


> So, I am wondering if the "new Hilton in Carlsbad" that they are selling is the same property as the Grand Pacific Marbrisa.


Marbrisa is the only TS HGVC is currently selling in Carlsbad, so I would say it is about a 99% chance that is what they are referring to.

Kurt


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 12, 2012)

BTW, they dropped the Grand Pacific name from this project...now HGVC Mabrisa.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are there timeshare units at the Hilton in Huntington Beach?  We stayed here once on the 10th floor and had a panoramic view all the way down to Long Beach.  It would be so nice if there were timeshares here as the beach is very wide, long and nice and there is a lot to do in HB near the pier.

How about the Hyatt almost next door?  That is not a high rise so we keep wondering if they have timeshare units there?  Does anyone know?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 13, 2012)

iconnections said:


> Are there timeshare units at the Hilton in Huntington Beach?  We stayed here once on the 10th floor and had a panoramic view all the way down to Long Beach.  It would be so nice if there were timeshares here as the beach is very wide, long and nice and there is a lot to do in HB near the pier.
> 
> How about the Hyatt almost next door?  That is not a high rise so we keep wondering if they have timeshare units there?  Does anyone know?



No to both. Othewise I would have owned those timeshares already


----------



## cheryltwin (Jan 17, 2012)

@presley... Very likely Marbrisa... I drive by the new Hilton hotel property every day on my way to work and it is far from being finished... They will be lucky to open early summer!


----------



## GlobeHopper (Sep 18, 2012)

*Hilton Carlsbad is open for business!*

We recently returned from our SoCal vacation and stayed at HGVC Marbrisa for a few nights.  While in the Carlsbad area, we did stop in to take a look at the new Hilton Carlsbad Hotel across from the ocean.  The property is very modern and sleek; not "beachy" at all.  They didn't seem very busy the night we stopped in (although the restaurant/lounge was doing a decent business and did look fun).  Note - there isn't much parking close to the hotel; most guests will have to park in a lot across a street in the rear of the hotel.  Also, the hotel sits close to the highway that runs along the ocean, so you do need to cross the road to reach the beach.  That said, the beach appears to have some tent/trailer parking ... so the views from oceanfront rooms probably aren't stellar.   Just my observations based on a brief walk-through.

No affiliation with any of the 3 properties in the T/S pool.


----------

